

Intel testing $50 feature-unlock cards for processors - AndrewDucker
http://www.neowin.net/news/intel-testing-50-feature-unlock-cards-for-processors

======
CWIZO
Existing discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1705091>

~~~
AndrewDucker
Thanks

